# What Happens....



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can compete in Open class as a champion, that's why it's called "Open."
If the scenario you describe above occurred, two things would happen. One, the new champion would get the points, even though he didn't need them, and everyone else would be VERY upset.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ouch. I understand (through the grapevine) that this occurred at the show I went to--and it was a major no less O.O


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait though--what about the other classes? BBE? Novice? Etc? This dog actually came from BBE...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Those points are "lost"-the finished dog who didn't need them got them, so may have finished with 18 points, for example.

This is sometimes done in order to advertise a Specialty win, for example. I know of a case years ago where the dog actually finished a week before the Specialty but was shown in Open so they could advertise a Specialty finish.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sometimes they take the risk of showing the dog after finishing to hold the points. I.e. if the entry was exactly on the major and bumping the dog up or pulling would break the major. Typically the dog is shown by an assistant and not groomed, shown poorly, etc. Still the dog might win despite all that.
I have seen singled-out dogs shown at small shows, because the handler thinks the dog might go breed and win the group. They win the point but not breed and everyone is pretty put out.


----------

